# what kind of dancer r u!



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

*freaky-*

















*
classy-*

















*
cant dance-*


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Exotic!!! haha I'm just kidding.... or am I?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't dance. The closest thing I do to dancing is nodding my head to the beat of rock songs I like.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I can be found jumping around in the mosh pit.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Elaine.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Elaine.


Best dancer ever.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dancing what is this witchcraft you speak of?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> I can be found jumping around in the mosh pit.


There should be an option for this.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am an alone-in-my-living-room dancer, not a social dancer. These don't really seem to apply.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't dance, but it's fun to pretend. I actually tire out very quickly while dancing/moving around.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I dance only like that:









Or like that:


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


That's me.........................when i'm high on coffee!:boogie


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm the goofy, slightly awkward party dance dancer.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't understand how rounding *** into someones crotches is called dancing at first place :sus

I dance wild but clean :boogieI have a good sense of rythm and I enjoy of dancing.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

A terrible one.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I pretty much have one move.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

haha, that last pic reminded me of this.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Disarray said:


> haha, that last pic reminded me of this.


:lol That's awesome


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's me:


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I dance like an animal having a seizure.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> i dance like an animal having a seizure.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! When I first saw this thread, I kid you not, I thought the title said _"What kind of CANCER are you?"_


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

The drunk kind, so I'm a little bit of everything. As the night (and drinking) progresses, I go from classy as ****, to freaky as ****, to can't dance for ****.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Elaine.


You asked for it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Definitely freakky lol, even though I'm so awkward when talking and stuff I can jus go out there and own the dance floor... On our senior formal my one buddy who's a stud with the ladies said he was jealous of how many girls I was dancing with hahaha


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

This is how I dance.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't dance


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> This is how I dance.


^ :lol
+1


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I dance like a w***e, but only the kind you'd approach after having several drinks. I also tend to pole dance, unfortunately.

Picture all this combined:


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

At first I'm like :afr
but then I just go for it.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Freestyle.

Meaning, I have no idea what I'm doin.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to dance like this from now on


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ What this guy said :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I do a friggin' awesome running man.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Getting started is the hardest part because I'm so apprehensive, but I love freaky!
Also moshing on peoples faces is pretty fun.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

if i has someone to do freaky with, i would, but i dont lol

so i cant dance for ****

so all i do fist pump lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I'm going to dance like this from now on


Same here,but 10 times better.And im gonna do it every morning!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Pole


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Non dancer


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Disarray said:


> haha, that last pic reminded me of this.


That's so me. :lol


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

pastels said:


> *
> cant dance-*


the resemblance to pendet dance is uncanny


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Unknown88 said:


>


If I tried to dance this is exactly how it would look like..


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't dance and don't like to dance.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Pole


oh baby. :boogie


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

pastels said:


>


This guy's going to be in my nightmares for a week at least. He looks like an insane, carnivorous insect about to eat its prey.

Anyway, I'm in the Can't Dance party.


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

I would go with classy, but I'm probably option 3.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> oh baby. :boogie


I don't think you want to see me in my spandex. :b


----------

